

How the Raspberry Pi boots up - daw___
http://thekandyancode.wordpress.com/2013/09/21/how-the-raspberry-pi-boots-up/

======
samworm
"The config.txt is loaded after the split is done so you cannot specify the
splitting amounts in the config.txt. However, different .elf files having
different splits exist in the SD Card."

This hasn't been true for some time. In fact runtime dynamic RAM management
has been available since Nov '12\. See [http://elinux.org/RPiconfig#CMA_-
_Dynamic_Memory_Split](http://elinux.org/RPiconfig#CMA_-_Dynamic_Memory_Split)
for more details.

------
2bluesc
Just reading the sections about the GPU code makes me happy I've never had to
touch that board, or any Broadcom chip for that matter.

If only people understood and appreciated how _bad_ proprietary system level
software is and the terrible way people (read: Broadcom) architect it.

~~~
daw___
You're right, been there recently when I switched to Debian as main OS on my
iMac, dealing with proprietary drivers (iMac mounts a bc) was the hardest part
indeed.

